# Nice lawn I spotted



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I was at an establishment the other day, and I have to say this is one of the nicest non-home, non-athletic field, non-golf course, non-University lawns in my area. Comments on it are welcome, but If you happen to recognize where this is, please don't post the location publicly...they probably wouldn't like that!





And yes, in the 2nd shot, those are cars parked on the lawn for an event.
There really aren't that many well-landscaped lawns in the Northeast, especially at businesses.
The lawns at this place are primarily TTTF/KBG. There is some FF and some PR mixed into it in some areas, making it a true Northern mix (such as PR in the last photo).


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Or feel free to tag along and post your own photos of nice non-residential lawns that you've spotted!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

In my area it is not at all uncommon to see businesses with lawns that are very nicely maintained. You tend to see this especially with fescue lawns. Some businesses even have their fescue striped.

But yeah, I agree: that shot with the tree and grass is amazing.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> In my area it is not at all uncommon to see businesses with lawns that are very nicely maintained. You tend to see this especially with fescue lawns. Some businesses even have their fescue striped.
> 
> But yeah, I agree: that shot with the tree and grass is amazing.


I wish more establishments were like that up here! It's not uncommon for shopping centers to be a mix of weeds and brown stuff, and the ones that do have actual grass and have it fertilized often don't do maintenance on it when it gets damaged. I'd say only around 25-30% are maintained halfway decently, with maybe 15% that look pretty good, and very few (1%?) of the caliber I posted above (using elite grass cultivars, nice landscape design, and weekly edging along curbs).

Maybe the owners of this one are from the South!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Am I the only one that was in pain after seeing the cars parked in the grass?

The lawn looks very well cared for.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> In my area it is not at all uncommon to see businesses with lawns that are very nicely maintained. You tend to see this especially with fescue lawns. Some businesses even have their fescue striped.
> 
> But yeah, I agree: that shot with the tree and grass is amazing.


Have you seen any nice KY-31 lawns at businesses near you? Because someday when I have my own business I was thinking of trying a Ky-31 monstand for my business lawn, and mowing at 4+ inches. Everyone's always got negative things to say about that type of grass, but I think it can be made to work, and has some advantages over other types, including TTTF.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> Am I the only one that was in pain after seeing the cars park in the grass?
> 
> The lawn looks very well cared for.


No! I saw it in person when I was waling through the area, and had a pretty strong reaction!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Green said:


> Have you seen any nice KY-31 lawns at businesses near you? Because someday when I have my own business I was thinking of trying a Ky-31 monstand for my business lawn, and mowing at 4+ inches. Everyone's always got negative things to say about that type of grass, but I think it can be made to work, and has some advantages over other types, including TTTF.


That's a pretty good idea. K-31 is still a baseline reference cultivar in turf trials and always does well in terms of disease resistance, low input fertility persistence, shade tolerance and drought tolerance. It's a lighter green with wider blades. So what. Still looks as good or better than many elite cultivars suffering from nitrogen deficiency if they're not regularly fertilized :nod: . Should work fine for super low maintenance turf.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen any nice KY-31 lawns at businesses near you? Because someday when I have my own business I was thinking of trying a Ky-31 monstand for my business lawn, and mowing at 4+ inches. Everyone's always got negative things to say about that type of grass, but I think it can be made to work, and has some advantages over other types, including TTTF.
> ...


Agreed. A grass mix I've been using in the front yard is easily available to me. It's not elite cultivars by any means but where I've used it it's done well with minimal maintenance.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Most of the lawns I have in mind are TT; Green, I just may take some pictures if I can create the opportunity.
I think we need a TLF sticker for our vehicles that reads: caution: this vehicle may stop suddenly to look at lawns and used lawn care equipment.
I can't tell you how many times I've taken way too long driving by a nice property. Right now, someone has a used ExMark for sale sitting in their yard. It's on the other side of town, but I drive by at least twice per week.

Re Ky 31: does anyone know if there are varieties of Ky31? I've always assumed that it is a single cultivar, but I've noticed that some ky31 lawns look much better than others. Could be differences in input and maintenance.

I do still have some Ky 31 bordering my house. The Ky 31 and TT differ considerably in appearance, though during various points this spring, the color difference was minimal. I think the Ky 31 near my house looks nice on its own-it's beautiful, in fact-just not so much standing next to TT. Also, the ky31 does not look good when overgrown.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> That's a pretty good idea. K-31 is still a baseline reference cultivar in turf trials and always does well in terms of disease resistance, low input fertility persistence, shade tolerance and drought tolerance. It's a lighter green with wider blades. So what. Still looks as good or better than many elite cultivars suffering from nitrogen deficiency if they're not regularly fertilized :nod: . Should work fine for super low maintenance turf.


So I'm not the only one who doesn't think it can't be used as a turf grass. I'm surprised how much support I'm getting from you all!

Here's how I'd explain it to someone who thought it was a bad idea: Someday, when I have my own business and own the property (long time away), it's going to have a lawn, and I'm going to take care of it myself to save money (mowing, watering, etc.). I don't want to have to water often and would like it to do well in the heat, but still want it to look really good. I also want high mowed turf. Ky-31 seems to score pretty well with brown patch, too. I think it'd be perfect. When I spent time in Florida, there were a lot of really nice St. Aug lawns and median strips, etc. What does St. Aug look like? Ky-31. People there don't complain about the texture of the grass. So, why should I? It can be made to look good. I'm not going to mix anything else in...just Ky-31. No KBG. It'll have that monostand look with just the one type of grass. I really think that's the key. I might even consider using a PGR on it, if the mowing were likely to get out of control (I'd want to mow once a week).


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> Re Ky 31: does anyone know if there are varieties of Ky31? I've always assumed that it is a single cultivar, but I've noticed that some ky31 lawns look much better than others. Could be differences in input and maintenance.
> 
> I do still have some Ky 31 bordering my house. The Ky 31 and TT differ considerably in appearance, though during various points this spring, the color difference was minimal. I think the Ky 31 near my house looks nice on its own-it's beautiful, in fact-just not so much standing next to TT. Also, the ky31 does not look good when overgrown.


Nice testimonial! I'd love to see photos of some of the landscaping and lawns around your general area.

As far as genetic subtypes...that's a good question. If it happens with TTTF, it probably happens with Ky-31, too. That's why sometimes I cringe when people do complete renos...what if you had some sort of grass in there that was unique, that you could've given to a turf breeder for study before you killed it all?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

FWIW, my Ky31 grows much faster than my TT. The KY 31 is a year older than the TT, so that might be a contributing factor.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> FWIW, my Ky31 grows much faster than my TT. The KY 31 is a year older than the TT, so that might be a contributing factor.


That makes sense. I find TTTF to be a relatively slow grower in general. Some of my KBG grows faster than it.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

OK, @Green , I don't want to bomb the thread with pictures, but on the other hand, this is a lawn forum. And I took a bunch of pictures of some lawns of businesses in the area :ugeek: Here are a couple.
First, some Bermuda properties, which, to my eye, are well maintained. One from a gas station. The other from a shopping center.





Fescue property from the same company (credit union) at different locations 




It doesn't look too great now, but this is from one of the best TTTF properties in the area. It's at a dentist office


Fescue at a nursing home


And these are from county govt properties, if you can believe that. Primarily fescue, but with a little Bermuda in the mix, I believe 








Finally, this final one is, I believe, KY31. The lawn has some weeds, and it is not perfect, but someone is trying hard. They've even striped it, but I couldn't get a great picture of them. In the impossible parts of my imagination, I like to think that the LCN secretly comes to maintain this church property-while also shooting a video to demonstrate his hybrid organic lawn program


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@social port, looks good!
Do you think many of those places have irrigation?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Green 
I don't know. But I would bet money that the church (last pic, ky31) does not water--either via irrigation system or sprinklers.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> @Green
> I don't know. But I would bet money that the church (last pic, ky31) does not water--either via irrigation system or sprinklers.


Is it me, or is the Bermuda at the Mall or shopping center in the first shot mowed high? Or is that just the grade?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > @Green
> ...


I can't tell, but I do know that the property isn't maintained like a TLF bermuda lawn, at least with respect to HOC.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@social port, I finally took some more photos.

Here is a business lawn that's representative of a lot in our area. Actually somewhat better than average. So this gives you a good frame of reference.

As you can see, there's a lot of crabgrass, and lack of overall density.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Haha...great to see this thread again, @Green .
Going back to your original photo: That is a nice-looking stand of turf!

I see what you mean, though, about the rest of the properties.
I see lots of potential in pictures 2 and 6, maybe even 4. Some post-emergent and some N for the KBG (?) would give a nice facelift. Do you plan to offer recommendations?  
Honestly, sometimes I think about offering advice when I see a property where the difference between 'ok' and 'great' is a matter of a few small changes.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@social port, it's a chain store, so not much will be done, unfortunately. The grass appears to be mostly FF. I don't know if there's even any KBG in it. I feel like businesses in my area would be better suited to use TTTF/KBG mixes for most cases. But there is a lot of fine fescue used here, still. Normally it's all brown. This year was an exception, with sufficient rain at times in August.

As far as recommendations, if any sole proprietors are listening, here is a guide I wrote just for them with strategies... 

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4297&p=78202&hilit=guide+TTTF+new+england#p78202


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> @social port, it's a chain store, so not much will be done, unfortunately. The grass appears to be mostly FF. I don't know if there's even any KBG in it. I feel like businesses in my area would be better suited to use TTTF/KBG mixes for most cases. But there is a lot of fine fescue used here, still. Normally it's all brown. This year was an exception, with sufficient rain at times in August.
> 
> As far as recommendations, if any sole proprietors are listening, here is a guide I wrote just for them with strategies...
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4297&p=78202&hilit=guide+TTTF+new+england#p78202


Oh yeah, I remember that thread. Haha! That is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > @social port, it's a chain store, so not much will be done, unfortunately. The grass appears to be mostly FF. I don't know if there's even any KBG in it. I feel like businesses in my area would be better suited to use TTTF/KBG mixes for most cases. But there is a lot of fine fescue used here, still. Normally it's all brown. This year was an exception, with sufficient rain at times in August.
> ...


Thanks. Feel free to print it out and hand a copy to anyone that you truly want to help! Some slight modifications for your area, is all it would take...feel free to edit to create your own version. The article is totally open-source shareware!


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Rivergate Mall Sweet!! Madison made the Lawn Forum. LOL, that grass has got to be the best thing that Mall has going for it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@social port, here are some more from my general area this week. These are very representative of average commercial lawn quality in the area.

The first three are at the same building:









^You can see it's fine fescue. That seems to be the most common grass type used around here in the Northeast...it's used like Tall Fescue is used in your area. I would say this lawn needs some weed control and better fertilizer strategy. This part borders the parking lot.



















^These shots show a median strip in the parking lot. As you can see, it's terrible. No fertilizer, tree roots, no weed control...sparse grass.









^Finally, here is a view through the car windshield while at a stop light, of another commercial property in my area. Note how the Winter damage from plows to the edges were never fixed. The curb and lawn edge get destroyed by them, and stay that way. This one is also a fine fescue lawn. Typical, unfortunately.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Green you nailed it. Around here, tall fescue is routinely used at businesses. Higher end businesses opt for TTTF or Bermuda. The rest go with KY31.
I almost never see fine fescue, so it is really very surprising that it is the go-to grass there.

Maybe I have just seen fine examples, but I think that FF gets an unfair unfavorable opinion. I think it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> @Green you nailed it. Around here, tall fescue is routinely used at businesses. Higher end businesses opt for TTTF or Bermuda. The rest go with KY31.
> I almost never see fine fescue, so it is really very surprising that it is the go-to grass there.
> 
> Maybe I have just seen fine examples, but I think that FF gets an unfair unfavorable opinion. I think it looks pretty nice.


North of Southern NJ, you start to see more FF than TTTF, I think.

Home lawns, too, used to be mostly FF here. It makes sense because it's cold tolerant and does well without irrigation. (Well is subjective...it's usually mostly brown but not totally dead most of the year.) But it needs the least fertilizer of anything, so that's a major motivation. As far as color, it's dark green, but looks light green in a lawn due to how light reflects...the blades are almost always curled up like needles, the way TTTF and KBG get during drought stress. I almost never see them uncurled, but do on occasion. When uncurled, they look like a very thin TTTF blade. It can look good. I just feel like mixing it with TTTF and a bit of KBG would make a nicer lawn...which is what I suggested in the Commercial Lawn tips article for Southern New England...especially as drought and hotter temps become more common in the Summer.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Green your description of the FF in your area made me think of this lawn. I've been waiting to get over here to snap a couple of pics. This is a neglected lawn, with a mix of Bermuda, ky 31, and more weeds than you can imagine. But there is a small area where fine fescue was planted, and it has a very nice look to it.







I was out driving today and noticed some businesses raising the bar on their landscaping. I need to find time to take some pictures.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@social port, that's the type of lawn I grew up with...with a little KBG mixed in. That's exactly what a lot of lawns around here look like.

As a kid, I wondered why the grass was so thin textured and matted down compared to high end (KBG) lawns that I would see occasionally. I thought it was from lack of fertilizer as a kid! Did not realize there were different types of grass, and that some didn't spread much.

I have more lawns I want to photograph and post as well. One in particular that's all natural/low input, but very impressive at the same time.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Here is yet another business lawn from my area:










Notice this one does better than the fine fescue lawns, and is obviously a different grass type. Can anyone tell or guess form the first photo only what type of grass it is, before viewing the rest? it's also receiving better care than the others.
@social port

Hint:










Even closer hint:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Based on the first pic, I would have guessed a mix, with KBG dominant. 
However, in the close-up shots, those blades are pretty wide, and the stand isn't as thick as it looks.
A greener than normal KY31? (Aka, the cow killer).


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> Based on the first pic, I would have guessed a mix, with KBG dominant.
> However, in the close-up shots, those blades are pretty wide, and the stand isn't as thick as it looks.
> A greener than normal KY31? (Aka, the cow killer).


At first, I thought it was KBG...maybe Bewitched, Midnight, or whatever else about the same color/texture. But when I got close, I realized it was actually TTTF. There were too many people around to go totally "lawn ape" and check to see if there was anything else mixed in...but either all TTTF or mostly TTTF. Possibly a dwarf cultivar mixed in. This lawn is what most business owners interested in improving their lawn should strive for.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Some of the nicest turf stands I occasionally spot in our neck o' the woods are as the wife and I are approaching certain medical facilities; and, I often think to myself, "Man, I wonder how much lawn care Medicare is indirectly (but, nonetheless) paying for!"


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

440mag said:


> Some of the nicest turf stands I occasionally spot in our neck o' the woods are as the wife and I are approaching certain medical facilities; and, I often think to myself, "Man, I wonder how much lawn care Medicare is indirectly (but, nonetheless) paying for!"


I'm planning to own my own practice one day in the healthcare field. But I'm going to do everything myself...like mowing after work at my business. By then, battery mowers will be much improved. I'll keep one at work to use. How many people can say they've seen their healthcare provider (or other business person they deal with) outside mowing or watering plants after work?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

One of the newly (last year) renovated areas of the campus I work at that is looking nice. What a beautiful New England day!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@jessehurlburt, looks great!
What kind(s) of grass?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm not 100% sure, I try not to make a scene of myself geeking out about grass at work. :lol: I would guess its a blend of KBG and tall fescue. There are a lot of shaded areas with fine fescue.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@social port, I checked out that previous lawn today. It's mostly TTTF, but there is some KBG and some PR. So, technically a Northern mix.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Representative of typical business lawn quality from my state this weekend:










I grabbed a few samples, and believe it or not, every blade I got was KBG. And I went for the finest ones I could. It didn't look like most other KBG I've seen, though, other than the tip shape...It was fine textured like PR, and light green. So, maybe it was a common type. It also appears to have been scalped when mowed, and the fine growth may be due to sparse regrowth as it tries to recover between mowings.










Other than the obvious issue with some of the edges (probably Winter plow damage from last year...note the gouges in the curb...telltale signs) and bare spots, it doesn't look too bad from a distance. But once you start getting closer, you see it's not dense at all (probably from bad mowing).










I wouldn't be surprised if there was some fine fescue mixed in, but I didn't see any. It's also possible some of the "KBG" may actually be Triv and Poa annua.










I know it looks like fine fescue, but all I could find was KBG. That said, there's a high chance of there being some FF mixed in, as it's so common around here.










All of the blades right near this sprinkler head are very fine KBG. You know how small these spray heads are...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> it doesn't look too bad from a distance. But once you start getting closer, you see it's not dense at all (probably from bad mowing)


Yes, I was fooled, as it appears pretty thick in picture number 2. 
What surprises me the most is the lack of weeds. Maybe from the temps?

One thing that I've enjoyed doing over the last week or two is comparing the fescue-bermuda mixes against the pure fescue properties in the area. The fescue is looking so good, and the bermuda is transitioning to dormancy, if it isn't there already.

One might think of a peaceful co-existence between the fescue and bermuda, where the dormancy of one is not noticeable because the other is thriving (I've even read some posts along those lines). But what I see, time and again, is the bermuda forms patches, and there is no fescue to be seen in the bermuda patch. So, what you are left with is patches of thriving, green grass and patches of dormant grass. I imagine that 'problem' could be controlled somewhat with the right strategy.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> One thing that I've enjoyed doing over the last week or two is comparing the fescue-bermuda mixes against the pure fescue properties in the area. The fescue is looking so good, and the bermuda is transitioning to dormancy, if it isn't there already.
> 
> One might think of a peaceful co-existence between the fescue and bermuda, where the dormancy of one is not noticeable because the other is thriving (I've even read some posts along those lines). But what I see, time and again, is the bermuda forms patches, and there is no fescue to be seen in the bermuda patch. So, what you are left with is patches of thriving, green grass and patches of dormant grass. I imagine that 'problem' could be controlled somewhat with the right strategy.


Yeah, I haven't heard of "Fescmuda" yet. It's not a nice sounding word, somehow. But there is a guy on ATY who has Bermuda and TTTF mixed together. Bluemuda seems more common, but the problem with it is it requires a pretty short cut, so best for maybe athletic fields.

Speaking of fescue, I saw an interesting home lawn today. down the street. I'd been keeping an eye on it for a few years, but only ever really looked at from the car. I'm not sure how many years ago this was, but maybe 4. Basically, it was really patchy a few years ago, maybe 30%-50% bare...either patches had been killed off from disease or Summer heat, or someone sprayed Roundup in areas and never fixed it. Anyway, it never seemed to fill in that first year or two, so I assumed it was ryegrass that was just thinning out over time, and was interested to see if it started to spread eventually, like some ryegrass will do. I noticed last year the guy mowing it...before that, it hadn't been mowed as often as it should. And I noticed it start to fill in. Walking by today, it's definitely filling in, and is a lot better than it was a few years ago. I'm not sure if they fertilize. Probably at least somewhat. But I'll tell you, when I looked at it, I realized it wasn't ryegrass...the blades were too wide. It was Tall Fescue, predominantly. Not sure if TTTF or KY-31. But the point is, while still clumpy, it's come a long way, and has filled in to the point that it now has a lot more grass than bare spots. It's taken years, but it's happening. All pretty wide blades...nothing that leads you to believe anyone dropped seed recently. I wonder if the natural selection will mean that grass that survived and spread will be able to handle disease/heat better than what was there before.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

And I noticed this lawn reno at a small new park-like picnic green in my area: 








Lots of baby grass...single blade, never mowed, very thin. Leads one to believe it was seeded after Sept. 15th. So new, you couldn't tell the grass type when examining samples. It looks a lot thicker in the photo due to the light than it really is. The ground shows through. It's really new.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> Yeah, I haven't heard of "Fescmuda" yet


I see bermuda taking over fescue all the time, but never the peaceful co-existence implied in fescmuda. I believe that @g-man is growing a bluegrass-bermuda stand, but I'm not clear on whether he is a fan or not 



Green said:


> . I wonder if the natural selection will mean that grass that survived and spread will be able to handle disease/heat better than what was there before.


That's a good idea. It leads me to wonder whether this fellow might be growing a rhizomatous fescue that is worth the name.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> And I noticed this lawn reno at a small new park-like picnic green in my area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like whoever did the reno knew what they were doing. That looks like nice coverage and some healthy babies.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > And I noticed this lawn reno at a small new park-like picnic green in my area:
> ...


Yeah, it looks good in person too. I didn't even realize it hadn't tillered yet until I walked right up to it. Hopefully people stay off it over the Winter. Some of it was hydroseeded, but I don't think this section was...I didn't see any hydro mulch, just soil. It's around 1.25 inches high.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> That's a good idea. It leads me to wonder whether this fellow might be growing a rhizomatous fescue that is worth the name.


Inadvertently, maybe. I doubt he knows grass.
That's the thing...rhizomatous TF is finicky...you might have a stand that happens to get a bunch of plants with more aggressive spread, and then when it thins out, those spread. Another stand might get something a bit less effective. Plus, I do think it took 4 years and it still hasn't totally filled in yet. But that was with improper mowing initially.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> I see bermuda taking over fescue all the time, but never the peaceful co-existence implied in fescmuda. I believe that @g-man is growing a bluegrass-bermuda stand, but I'm not clear on whether he is a fan or not.


G-man getting teased back regarding Bermuda! I think that's the last thing he would try.

There is that guy in Arizona I believe doing it, though. And I think he may have overseeded with some bluegrass as well since...KBG or HBG.

Zoysia does not seem to play nice with cool-season grass, either. It seems to kill it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't look too bad from a distance. But once you start getting closer, you see it's not dense at all (probably from bad mowing)
> ...


I was surprised, too. Crabgrass is now dead, as it's too cold for the past few weeks, and a lot of it actually rotted out even back in September (not sure why that happened, but people on ATY all over the Northeast and into the midwest confirmed the same thing). So, that's why there's no crabgrass (unlike my September photos from another location earlier in this thread). If you look closely, you can see some Winter annual broadleafs coming in near the sprinkler head, but I'm amazed a scalped lawn could be so free of weeds, too. I don't have an explanation.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Green said:


> ... That's why sometimes I cringe when people do complete renos...what if you had some sort of grass in there that was unique, that you could've given to a turf breeder for study before you killed it all?


Has anyone here done this, either with a turf breeder or on your own?

I have a portion of my lawn subject to flooding, so I don't fertilize or treat that area for the most part. This fall, I reseeded a couple areas of it (1/2 total reno, 1/2 overseed, but heavily thinned) with a mix of Bewitched and Midnight KBG as sod plots for the rest of my lawn for poa triv replacement. As I started watching the area far more closely than previously, I noticed a couple of basketball sized patches of what I believe to be KBG that is far darker green and thicker than any other grass in my lawn. It is adjacent to the reno, but mature and not close enough to have been from the seeding. I would love a lawn that thrives on neglect. Any thoughts on how to reproduce this grass? Allow it to go to seed, or try to divide it and let it spread?

I do realize this is likely a known cultivar, but the likelihood of a premier cultivar seed germinating in a mowed but untreated area seem pretty low to me. It is on the highest elevation of the area and far darker than the admittedly immature and thin Bewitched an Midnight reno. I will probably need to reassess it next fall. Any thoughts or ideas are welcomed.


----------

